# Struggles and Support > Frustration and Struggles >  >  The Little Things That Annoy You Thread

## Otherside

Yes, there are big things that frustrate you in life and that irritate you. But, there are also the little things. Perphaps it a celebrity that annoys you, or a song that keeps being repeated on the radio, or that sales marketing call telling you that you can claim compensation on the accident you apparently had six years ago...

So since there are the very little things, here's a thread for them. 

For one, all the hype about this book was beginning to get irritating.



Especially after I heard it was based off a Twilight fanfiction.

That's just one thing. We all have little things.

----------


## L

- When I go to the supermarket and someone puts there had on the trolly, it drives me nuts.
- My blood boils when I see someone doing something for a resident in the nursing home that they can do themselves 
- People who let other people control them
- Lazy nurses

----------


## life

people who dont say bye when texting, im supposed to know the conversation has ended, imho its just plain rude and inconsiderate

----------


## sanspants

On that note, people who don't text back, then expect everything between the two of you to be cool. Especially if you're dating.

----------


## life

> On that note, people who don't text back, then expect everything between the two of you to be cool. Especially if you're dating.



 agreed, hate it when people play games when dating

----------


## Otherside

> On that note, people who don't text back, then expect everything between the two of you to be cool. Especially if you're dating.



People who don't text back, and then presume you got some sort of subliminal meaning from the not texting back somehow, even though we were just texting and we're not actually talking face to face...jeez, I can't read your mind!

----------


## sanspants

> People who don't text back, and then presume you got some sort of subliminal meaning from the not texting back somehow, even though we were just texting and we're not actually talking face to face...jeez, I can't read your mind!



_Exactly. Because jeez, can't you take a hint?_  ::  My least favorite is probably when someone makes plans with me for a Friday, confirms them midweek with an "I'm sooo excited  :Celebrate: " and then doesn't answer the final text when I'm crossing town to pick her up. THEN she has the gall to get indignant about me texting a second time to say, "Hey, did you get my text? What's up?" She thinks _WTF is this, 50 Questions? That's two in a row! How's a girl supposed to play it cool when she's directly asked to answer something!? This clearly goes against the rules of the game._.

----------


## sanspants

To add to that...If we make plans and she confirms them midweek or whatever, I don't send a last text when I'm on the way. I just show up at the time we were planning on. It's a lot harder to ignore someone when they're at your door. Then if she has an attitude, I'll see it on her face, and I won't have to spend the rest of the night / week / month wondering what the hell happened. I recommend women do this with men too. If you suspect a flake, act accordingly!

----------


## Chantellabella

Ok. These aren't little things, but let me get these off my chest first. .............. sarcasm, gossip, blaming, yelling, power trips, stalkers, game playing and disrespect.

Ok. Now for the little things. 

Oak tree leaves
People texting me because I get charged for each one
One of my cats who doesn't get along with 4 others which means I have to have a door in the middle of my house to mark their territories
Cat pee and barf where it shouldn't be
weed whacking and edging............. I don't mind mowing

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

I feel like I have far too many of these. *deep breath* here we go!

When I ask someone nicely to quit doing something or bringing up a certain topic and they keep doing it anyway
When people constantly contradict themselves
Excessive noise
When I ask someone what's wrong and the reply with "oh, nothing"
People who spit on the sidewalk
Leggings worn as pants. They are _not pants_, and I have no interest in seeing every crack and crevice of anyone's naughty bits.
And of course as others have mentioned, game playing. I want the honest truth. I'm not about to guess your body language or look for hints. It's a waste of my time, and I feel like this sort of thing should have ended after middle school. Relationship-wise or otherwise, if someone has something they want me to hear I would much rather they just tell me straight up.

----------


## Otherside

-The fact that I did aparently took out a loan ten years ago and I can now claim back on missold Payment Protection Insurance or something and I keep getting texts from some unknown number informing me of this. I wasn't aware that you could get a loan in elementary school, but apparently so, it's on there records...
-The "X" button on Spotify does not close Spotify, but minimizes it (???)
-The number of Emails Amazon send me on a daily basis!!!

----------


## Evo1114

> _Exactly. Because jeez, can't you take a hint?_  My least favorite is probably when someone makes plans with me for a Friday, confirms them midweek with an "I'm sooo excited " and then doesn't answer the final text when I'm crossing town to pick her up. THEN she has the gall to get indignant about me texting a second time to say, "Hey, did you get my text? What's up?" She thinks _WTF is this, 50 Questions? That's two in a row! How's a girl supposed to play it cool when she's directly asked to answer something!? This clearly goes against the rules of the game._.



This happens to me just about every single time.  This is how I'm 'dumped' each time.  We'll make plans for the weekend.  Plans are concrete by mid week.  I text her the night before just to make sure we are still on...text her several times the day when we had the plans.  But then I don't hear from her until AFTER we were supposed to do something and then they tell me they were SO busy that they couldn't text me beforehand to say she couldn't do anything.  I always finally get the text late on Sunday night so that there is no time to make other plans. Then the same thing happens the next week (if I give her another chance) and then I just decide that she has lost interest.  ???  It happens just about all of the time.  It aggravates me more and makes me feel a hell of a lot worse than if she would have just come out and say 'sorry, I don't think we should see each other'.

----------


## shyVr6

People who ride their brakes.

----------


## whiteman

people who pay for their groceries with checks in 2013, especially if it's like two things

people who care about your spelling and grammer on an internet forum

----------


## Chantellabella

> I feel like I have far too many of these. *deep breath* here we go!
> 
> 
> People who spit on the sidewalk



this one also.

----------


## whiteman

I hate standing in line because of SA. I want to get in and out as quickly as possible. When people pay with a check it means I have to stand in line for like 15 extra minutes. I wouldn't care if I didn't have social anxiety, but every second in a grocery store, especially standing in line, feals like torture.

----------


## Bama Girl

Smacking when eating, people sucking their teeth, blowing nose @ table especially when you are in a restaurant paying to eat & trying to enjoy, smart mouth & disrespectful people in the workplace, parents who let their child disrespect you and then try to make excuses for them. That's just to name a few!!!

----------


## fordgurl_87

When someone thinks they need to put their hand on my shoulder when talking to me/ pat me on the back/ poke my arm to get my attention!  I don't like to be touched!

----------


## VickieKitties

> Smacking when eating, people sucking their teeth, blowing nose @ table especially when you are in a restaurant paying to eat & trying to enjoy, smart mouth & disrespectful people in the workplace, parents who let their child disrespect you and then try to make excuses for them. That's just to name a few!!!



These are all good ones, disrespect is so juvenile.

----------


## Otherside

> I hate standing in line because of SA. I want to get in and out as quickly as possible. When people pay with a check it means I have to stand in line for like 15 extra minutes. I wouldn't care if I didn't have social anxiety, but every second in a grocery store, especially standing in line, feals like torture.



You can still pay with a check over there? Seems horrible. I generally avoid having to deal with people in the store, buy what I need, use self-service, run.

----------


## whiteman

> You can still pay with a check over there? Seems horrible. I generally avoid having to deal with people in the store, buy what I need, use self-service, run.



Not just that...some people make their purchase with a check then they actually record the purchase in their checkbook-lol but I realize I have SA. It's my problem, not theirs.

----------


## Monotony

Children.
Parents that take their kids to restaurants and then don't shut them up when they start crying. I come here to eat food not listen to your damn kid cry for 45 minutes.

----------


## Tinkerbell

> people who care about your spelling and grammer on an internet forum



^This   I am in my other life a grammar and spelling purist but if you can understand what I'm saying, don't try to be cute and correct me, especially with some type of little smiley.  Left school a long time ago and you don't happen to be my teacher to correct me.   And people who use 'big' words, always makes me think you are trying to impress me either how smart you are or how stupid I am.  Neither one is true, get over yourself.

----------


## Otherside

^ I'm on both sides of this. On one hand, grammar and spelling nazis annoy the crap out of me (Especially since the majority can't spell anyway). On the otherhand, not using capital letters also annoys the hell out of me for some reason. But then again, I use "LOL" and "BTW" and don't see the problem. 

For the record, "Centre" is the correct spelling for the word over here. I am English, you are American. I am fine with you speaking American English, as long as you get that I speak British English and if you can understand what I'm saying anyway (And for heavens sake, how hard is it to work out that "Centre" is "Center") please do not bother to correct me.

----------


## whiteman

> ^ I'm on both sides of this. On one hand, grammar and spelling nazis annoy the crap out of me (Especially since the majority can't spell anyway). On the otherhand, not using capital letters also annoys the hell out of me for some reason. But then again, I use "LOL" and "BTW" and don't see the problem. 
> 
> For the record, "Centre" is the correct spelling for the word over here. I am English, you are American. I am fine with you speaking American English, as long as you get that I speak British English and if you can understand what I'm saying anyway (And for heavens sake, how hard is it to work out that "Centre" is "Center") please do not bother to correct me.



lol...I got marks on my papers when I was going to school in Australia because I used American english  :Gun:

----------


## Otherside

^Oh, I have no problem with American English, believe me. Although you guys do pronounce a load of words funny, but I'm sure how I say them sounds odd to you. Just don't expect me to speak American English online because, well, to be honest, I don't really know it that well. And why you call trousers "pants" when pants are underwear is completley beyond me.

----------


## compulsive

> ^ I'm on both sides of this. On one hand, grammar and spelling nazis annoy the crap out of me (Especially since the majority can't spell anyway). On the otherhand, not using capital letters also annoys the hell out of me for some reason. But then again, I use "LOL" and "BTW" and don't see the problem. 
> 
> For the record, "Centre" is the correct spelling for the word over here. I am English, you are American. I am fine with you speaking American English, as long as you get that I speak British English and if you can understand what I'm saying anyway (And for heavens sake, how hard is it to work out that "Centre" is "Center") please do not bother to correct me.



Finally figured out why I keep forgetting which way to spell Centre...Because Google keeps correcting it as the American spelling... :O_O: . MS word too. It does that on colour too. But I am not fooled  ::): .

----------


## whiteman

> ^Oh, I have no problem with American English, believe me. Although you guys do pronounce a load of words funny, but I'm sure how I say them sounds odd to you. Just don't expect me to speak American English online because, well, to be honest, I don't really know it that well. And why you call trousers "pants" when pants are underwear is completley beyond me.



Hahaha you mean pants are underwear too? I thought knickers were the british word for underwear? Clearly, if Iwent to Britain, I would be totally lost-lol

----------


## Otherside

Knickers are a type of girls underwear, guys don't wear them. Pants is what we call underwear though.

Took a while to work out why you guys were calling a pair of jeans "pants".

----------


## Tinkerbell

Hell, we have own weirdness in the US. Soda v pop, couch v sofa, dinner - supper - lunch all used interchangeably. yada, yada, yada   It is enough to make your head swim when you travel or live different places.   I love British English, and your accents.

----------


## whiteman

So do they say "learnt" instead of learned in Britain like they do in Australia?

In Australia, "fanny," is a naughty word for vagina. In America they call a backpack that fits around your waist a, "fanny pack."  Australians get a kick out of that-hahaha

Fanny also means butt in America. I guess there was an American preacher visiting Australia who told the Australian audience to sit on their "fannys" before he gave a sermon-lol

----------


## Otherside

Fanny means breasts over here, lol. And we say learnt, yeah.

----------


## Evo1114

So 'fanny' can refer to butts, boobs, and vaginas depending on where you are?  That is really, really interesting.

----------


## sanspants

> So 'fanny' can refer to butts, boobs, and vaginas depending on where you are?  That is really, really interesting.



It makes me see the Fanny Mae Foundation in new light  ::D: 

Hmmm...What bugged me today...Someone remarking that I was "awfully pale for summertime."  ::  It has to do with working overnight...

----------

